# Truck and trailer for sale



## bobbyc (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the ultimate truck and trailer package for sale. Truck is 2007 Freightliner Sportchassis crew-cab w/36k miles. Air ride suspension, cab and seats, Mercedes 330 hp engine with every available option, navigation system, rear dvd player and leather seats. Trailer is Sundowner 8018 4-horse slant load slide-out with rear ramp. Trailer has automatic satellite system, flatscreen tv, factory Onan generator and upgraded interior. Must be seen to be appreciated. Asking $200,000.00 for complete package. Email for more info at [email protected]. Have more pictures if someone is interested.


----------

